# Datenleck bei Onlinehändler: Banken sperren Kreditkarten



## Newsfeed (30 November 2010)

Nach einem Datendiebstahl bei einem deutschen Onlineshop mussten mehrere Banken Kreditkarten ihrer Kunden austauschen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

